# Biggest Difference(s) Between Se and Ne Doms?



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

What would you all say is the biggest difference(s) that _you've noticed_ between Se and Ne Doms?

*Note*: There may or may not be personal reasons for this thread.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

The actual way they perceive things, for one.

Ne is more about probability and possibility, where Se is more about exploring actuality and "full life," as it's put.
Ne might have some basic insight from subjective factors of sensory intake (i.e. what the thing meant to them or their singled out view of how things are), while it's not a factor in the Se type. Se may have basic use of Ni, seeing things that aren't happening here & now (as a contrast to their dominant function).

When life gets stagnant, 
Ne finds a new angle for those things so that doesn't continue so often.
Se will probably try to actually explore certain events so that could bring them sensory experience.

They'll probably present information they know in a different way. One will probably say something is this way while another might be exploring for the most likely angles of the situation of what something is.

Some may have non-cognitive surface similarities, but those things tend to be pretty constant.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Se sees the table. Ne bumps their knee.


----------



## wabi sabi (Aug 7, 2013)

Their eyes. As I see them, Ne-doms have somewhat dreamy eyes, whereas Se-doms give me the sense that they're _really _looking at me.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

wabi sabi said:


> Their eyes. As I see them, Ne-doms have somewhat dreamy eyes, whereas Se-doms give me the sense that they're _really _looking at me.


STPs give a solid gaze, yes. But I have always felt it was the NJs who's stares pierced into me.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

I think @Kabosu summarized pretty well.

Based on my own observations, I'd say that Ne is the metaphor/analogy to Se's blunt communication style. Which is not to say that Ne-doms are going to speak in metaphors all the time (after all, ENTPs and ESTPs - for example - both have Ti-aux) but rather that an Ne-dom's approach to thinking, and thereby communication, is more analogous than concrete.

Both can get theoretical, but I've noticed that ESTPs in particular tend to just say things - as in, there's no real gap between what they mean and the words that are coming out. Ne-doms, on the other hand, always give me an impression of them being in another dimension, to a certain degree; as though their mode of thinking resides on a different plane of reality than the usual.

This isn't a jab at Ne-doms' grasp of reality, mind you, nor is it intended as some fanciful notion of them being larger than life. The idea is just that they don't have - to my understanding - that grounded sense of what _is_, in a physical sense. It's hard for me to put it into words, but when I pay attention to the physical world, it's like I'm tapping into it and inserting myself into it in a way that's hard to ignore. There's a presence in it, a kind of raw forcefulness.

Anyway, it's late and I don't know where I'm going with this, so hopefully that makes sense. :happy:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

dinkytown said:


> STPs gave a solid gaze, yes. But I have always felt it was the NJs who's states pierced into me.


Video example mayhaps? GF says I stare through her as well, like I can see into her.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

LostFavor said:


> Based on my own observations, I'd say that Ne is the metaphor/analogy to Se's blunt communication style. Which is not to say that Ne-doms are going to speak in metaphors all the time (after all, ENTPs and ESTPs - for example - both have Ti-aux) but rather that an Ne-dom's approach to thinking, and thereby communication, is more analogous than concrete.


Maybe off topic to their processes, but I do notice Se doms are generally a lot more direct in their communication.
It tends to be what I notice directly in ISTP vs. INTP, for example, even if those use those as an auxiliary.


----------



## wabi sabi (Aug 7, 2013)

dinkytown said:


> STPs give a solid gaze, yes. But I have always felt it was the NJs who's stares pierced into me.


That's true-- NJs look into your soul. But I think I was speaking comparatively about Se and Ne in a closed universe.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Se finds opportunities and Ne finds possibilities. 
Se is here in the now. Ne is there in the future. 

This is approximations of course. Se-doms can sometimes see possibilities in the future and Ne-doms can sometimes see opportunities in the now. Just usually, Se will take the bull by the horns and make an opportunity out of a small opening. Ne will take a possibility and run through many more possibilities.


----------



## The_Oracle (Apr 7, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> Se sees the table. Ne bumps their knee.



This.

One time, I was shuffling in line towards my seat on an airplane, you know the drill, moving really slowly. I bumped my head on one of the TV's hanging from the roof. As I was internally berating myself for being so stupid, I hit another one. This happened a third time getting off the plane.


This sort of thing is not uncommon for me.




wabi sabi said:


> Their eyes. As I see them, Ne-doms have somewhat dreamy eyes, whereas Se-doms give me the sense that they're _really _looking at me.


I've had people get mad at me because I don't look at them. I just can't do it. For the record, I can't look an NTJ in the eyes. It's like they see right into my soul, which is too weird.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, besides what some have already stated, I still think there's a difference in the kinds of "newness" Se and Ne users pursue. Se users will want to find, well, new sensory experiences (food, places, that sort of thing) whereas Ne users will want to...I guess enter a new phase of their lives, when they explore. Examine perspectives not their own, meet people, have "first" experiences...

That sort of thing.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> Well, besides what some have already stated, I still think there's a difference in the kinds of "newness" Se and Ne users pursue. Se users will want to find, well, new sensory experiences (food, places, that sort of thing) whereas Ne users will want to...I guess enter a new phase of their lives, when they explore. Examine perspectives not their own, meet people, have "first" experiences...
> 
> That sort of thing.


No. Se is not just about sensory experiences. That's dumbed down generalizing that you find in type descriptions. Myself and other Se-doms aren't all just about sensory experiences.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

Joe907 said:


> I've had people get mad at me because I don't look at them. I just can't do it. For the record, I can't look an NTJ in the eyes. It's like they see right into my soul, which is too weird.


That's too true. A new guy just started at my work this week. I identified him immediately as an INTJ (like within a minute, he almost fit the type too perfectly). Absolutely could not look him in the eye. Tried and it was painful. I have the same problem with all NJs.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Video example mayhaps? GF says I stare through her as well, like I can see into her.


I had a girlfriend complain about something similar, though I've never been accused of the 'stare through'. she said I like look at the space between us. I talk with my hands and sort of draw pictures and such in the air for myself. Some have complained, but it helps me concentrate so much.


----------



## The_Oracle (Apr 7, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> Video example mayhaps? GF says I stare through her as well, like I can see into her.


NTJ stare example; (skip to 1:38)






NFJ stare; (skip to 2:01)


----------



## The_Oracle (Apr 7, 2014)

Additionally, I've heard it said that Se sees what is, Ne sees what might be.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

forget this post, I take it back.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I seem to identify most with ISTP and I actually feel like I'm looking at people too intensely. I hold back a little sometimes because I notice that not many people look into other peoples eyes as much when they're talking. I know a lot more about a person by observing their reactions to things rather than what they're saying I think. The only people I know to have the same stare, or what feels like the same stare were all ESTJs. When I'm talking with someone I'm either fully engaged and have a fairly formal expression or I'm not at all involved and kind of just nod and say "mm-hmm...yep..hmm..uh huh". My eyes kind of wander to wherever there's movement on their face or their posture changes, not really deliberately I just react straight away to change I think.

I'm extremely aware of facial expressions and subtle changes in body language, things like that, so I would say I know what different people want from me. 

Perhaps a big difference is that with Ne doms it is more obvious where their talents lie and you know where their thoughts are going whereas with Se doms they take you by surprise and there are certain moments where their abilities really become accentuated.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

Se: Recognizing the amount of force required to attain a certain objective.
Ne: Recognizing many different possibilities and noticing potentiality of an object.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I actually want to attempt this. If I'm wrong, please feel free to tell me how off I am. 
Attempting to... strip away judging functions from the explanation. (Since I think for doms that the way they present these functions are so... innate, that it may just kind of possibly even go over their head that they're using the functions because they are so... constant?)

Obviously both can see possibilities and live in the moment, etc (all those generic stereotypes) but I think it's the way the type possibly do it. The type of possibilities they see. I think the Se could note of all these possibilities in the immediate situation or world far better than Ne. And I believe the Ne will be able to interconnect whatever they note in the immediate situation or world to other factors which may seem irrelevant or not connected to other types (?). 

So, regarding possibilities: At least from the Se's I've noticed in my life. They are very adapt at taking advantage of, noting and/or tying things in the immediate surroundings or situation (connecting things within the immediate surroundings *_surroundings not necessarily referring to physical either in this case_, I don't think*) and doing/or not doing X with it... but either way seeing that it can potentially be done (Ni playing role?) I'm more adapt at taking something in my surroundings/not necessarily physical and attaching them to other things from entirely different contexts (Si playing role?). So they're seeing two different types of possibilities.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> .


That's what I thought. *Gangsta lunge*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

-Alpha- said:


> That's what I thought. *Gangsta lunge*


I wrote a longer response the other day but apparently it got deleted and now cba to rewrite it.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I wrote a longer response the other day but apparently it got deleted and now cba to rewrite it.


Word.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

when Se doms get something into their heads it's hard to make them change their minds (Ni inferior)


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Raawx said:


> What would you all say is the biggest difference(s) that _you've noticed_ between Se and Ne Doms?
> 
> *Note*: There may or may not be personal reasons for this thread.


Externally, the easiest observable quality is self-confidence vs. insecurity. I have often noted that Se-users have higher self-esteem, and more confidence in their abilities than Ne-users, who can be really vulnerable to the criticism of others and challenges set by others, insecure and doubtful of themselves.

Of course, this could be the other way around - in a way that all Se-users seem to develop peculiar and irrational obsessions or paranoid thoughts that they can not always hide (simplified examples: becoming racist after being robbed by a black person, becoming afraid of a meteorite falling in their home after watching a BBC documentary etc.) which I have not really noted in Ne-users.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

absyrd2 said:


> Se: Recognizing the amount of force required to attain a certain objective.
> Ne: Recognizing many different possibilities and noticing potentiality of an object.


We have a winner.

As long as by "object" you mean situations, ideas, _and_ physical objects.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Se types frighten people via intensity and Ne dom frightens people via mussed hair and odd life view. I knew this guy named Jeff once, he was obsessed with aliens and trains and asked me if I felt "useless" for baby sitting/porn (what I did at the time, seemed perfectly useful to me via babies and adult entertainer)...I in my twenties began to unconsciously associate "office work" with SJs and NPs....I said...NO. I WORK...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Megakill said:


> We have a winner.
> 
> As long as by "object" you mean situations, ideas, _and_ physical objects.


I really do want to obtain objects. I could even be viewed outside as boring. 

I like life. Daily. Honeysuckle and red berries, cool breeze and local park. I like sunrise and sunset, houses flat one story in the distance, Los Angeles, at night. After sunset I look upon your dry one story houses, just like with my ex fiance in Las Vegas on a hot black beauty of a night. There is something about it, the one story suburban neighborhood on the dry warm night, smelling in spring of honeysuckle and beach, in the fall the pomegranate we snatched hanging low.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

fourtines said:


> Se types frighten people via intensity and Ne dom frightens people via mussed hair and odd life view. I knew this guy named Jeff once, he was obsessed with aliens and trains and asked me if I felt "useless" for baby sitting/porn (what I did at the time, seemed perfectly useful to me via babies and adult entertainer)...I in my twenties began to unconsciously associate "office work" with SJs and NPs....I said...NO. I WORK...


I'm sorry but no matter how many times I read this I'm lost.

Are you saying Se has a more eccentric lifestyle in the physical sense while Ne has a more eccentric personality... therefore more likely to live a "normal" life by society's standards?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

KraChZiMan said:


> Externally, the easiest observable quality is self-confidence vs. insecurity. I have often noted that Se-users have higher self-esteem, and more confidence in their abilities than Ne-users, who can be really vulnerable to the criticism of others and challenges set by others, insecure and doubtful of themselves.
> 
> Of course, this could be the other way around - in a way that all Se-users seem to develop peculiar and irrational obsessions or paranoid thoughts that they can not always hide (simplified examples: becoming racist after being robbed by a black person, becoming afraid of a meteorite falling in their home after watching a BBC documentary etc.) which I have not really noted in Ne-users.



Haha true. That is it. Se users seem confident, even arrogant in their experiences of life....we also seem irrelevant or outdated in phobia. That's what happens when Se opposes Ni...I am the coolest person around but think the spirit of this city tried to trap me in its ancient epics....I honestly think Westwood California where Marilyn Monroe and Betty Page are buried, tried to trap me in sin of some gluttony or addiction....I think it tried to bury me in sophistication and wealth, in sin and greed, only Se types who fear Hollywood think this way, I have seen a photo of a beautiful blonde girl in the sixties shot in the head in Hollywood at the Hollywood.museum of death. 

I was sucked in by the glamour.


Hollywood and Vegas are filled with so many yearning souls who don't know God.



Sin is seductive like sex. I have lived in places where it's allure can't be denied. People, dead people beckoning, drawn to the lie.


My ESFJ EX, fucked up as he was, was always more conscious of It than me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Megakill said:


> I'm sorry but no matter how many times I read this I'm lost.
> 
> Are you saying Se has a more eccentric lifestyle in the physical sense while Ne has a more eccentric personality... therefore more likely to live a "normal" life by society's standards?



Yes. I think Ne balanced with Si fears convention more. Se actually does more authentic.things, the Se types see their experiences as primitive or natural.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

O_o said:


> I actually want to attempt this. If I'm wrong, please feel free to tell me how off I am.
> Attempting to... strip away judging functions from the explanation. (Since I think for doms that the way they present these functions are so... innate, that it may just kind of possibly even go over their head that they're using the functions because they are so... constant?)
> 
> Obviously both can see possibilities and live in the moment, etc (all those generic stereotypes) but I think it's the way the type possibly do it. The type of possibilities they see. I think the Se could note of all these possibilities in the immediate situation or world far better than Ne. And I believe the Ne will be able to interconnect whatever they note in the immediate situation or world to other factors which may seem irrelevant or not connected to other types (?).
> ...


What I think Se does most differently to Ne is handle stress. Ne jumps steps. Se doesn't jump steps. Se takes in a large volume of information. Physical information and conceptual information. Obviously so do other cognitive functions. But Si filters for unfamiliar details. Ni jumps to one pinpoint idea in the future. Ne jumps to many possibilities. Ti and Fi are the filter for Se-doms. Se only works as hard as the situation calls for. Low stress environment, it slows down, kicks back and goes with the flow. Throw it into a crowded party, with loud noise, lots of people and a lot happening, it speeds up. Ne jumps a-d. Se is still pumping through a-b-c-d but it just speeds up when the situation calls for it. I'm not stressed out by these environments in the least. My heart beats faster, my brain kicks it up a notch and I've just been handed a challenge in a fun environment. 

I've solved very complex problems on my feet and impressed people doing it. Sitting in an exam trying to answer a simple question that I knew I knew the answer to, I've drawn blanks. My mind and body work better in unison. 

I don't think Ne is as tied to the body as Se. I do enjoy concepts and ideas. I want to bring them to life. I don't want to sit in a room coming up with them. I want to understand them and come up with ideas and solutions to make them happen. It's not the idea that excites me. It's making it happen that excites me. There are lots of challenges and set backs to plow through. And that's an adventure.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

monemi said:


> What I think Se does most differently to Ne is handle stress. Ne jumps steps. Se doesn't jump steps. Se takes in a large volume of information. Physical information and conceptual information. Obviously so do other cognitive functions. But Si filters for unfamiliar details. Ni jumps to one pinpoint idea in the future. Ne jumps to many possibilities. Ti and Fi are the filter for Se-doms. Se only works as hard as the situation calls for. Low stress environment, it slows down, kicks back and goes with the flow. Throw it into a crowded party, with loud noise, lots of people and a lot happening, it speeds up. Ne jumps a-d. Se is still pumping through a-b-c-d but it just speeds up when the situation calls for it. I'm not stressed out by these environments in the least. My heart beats faster, my brain kicks it up a notch and I've just been handed a challenge in a fun environment.
> 
> I've solved very complex problems on my feet and impressed people doing it. Sitting in an exam trying to answer a simple question that I knew I knew the answer to, I've drawn blanks. My mind and body work better in unison.
> 
> I don't think Ne is as tied to the body as Se. I do enjoy concepts and ideas. I want to bring them to life. I don't want to sit in a room coming up with them. I want to understand them and come up with ideas and solutions to make them happen. It's not the idea that excites me. It's making it happen that excites me. There are lots of challenges and set backs to plow through. And that's an adventure.


Same goes for me. When im thinking of possibilities in the moment, everything slows down, my focus increases. Every moment the factors in a situation change, my body changes simultaneously with them, based on all the most probable possibilities that I bring up in the immediate moment. In a relaxed situation Ill think of a million possibilities thinking of how these factors in this situation connect to these other factors from another situstion bringing forth a new connection of how those two situations represent an underlying meaning or the symbolic math that lies within it, but in a competitive or high combat situation my whole perception switches over to the instant moment of every action, adjusting and reacting to any new factor that happens based on all probable possibilities in the given moment.

Im not going to speak for all Ne users or all ENTPs, but as an Ne dom and an extraverted perceiver, im very adaptable to the immediate moment, I love competition, my thoughts not only speed up but adjust simultaneously to the immediate situation, and Ive never stressed because of me Ne. Ive been stressed out because of Si and Fe a few times but never because of Ne, and never in a competitive, or high combat/adrenaline situation. Maybe because im ENTP 8, or maybe because I spent 4 years in the Marine Corps, but even before the Corps I have alwaya been this way. When I learned about types I attributed this to me Ne-Ti and maybe Se-Ti is the same in those regards, because of Pe with introverted thinking, or just Pe alone.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Shadow Logic said:


> Same goes for me. When im thinking of possibilities in the moment, everything slows down, my focus increases. Every moment the factors in a situation change, my body changes simultaneously with them, based on all the most probable possibilities that I bring up in the immediate moment. In a relaxed situation Ill think of a million possibilities thinking of how these factors in this situation connect to these other factors from another situstion bringing forth a new connection of how those two situations represent an underlying meaning or the symbolic math that lies within it, but in a competitive or high combat situation my whole perception switches over to the instant moment of every action, adjusting and reacting to any new factor that happens based on all probable possibilities in the given moment.
> 
> Im not going to speak for all Ne users or all ENTPs, but as an Ne dom and an extraverted perceiver, im very adaptable to the immediate moment, I love competition, my thoughts not only speed up but adjust simultaneously to the immediate situation, and Ive never stressed because of me Ne. Ive been stressed out because of Si and Fe a few times but never because of Ne, and never in a competitive, or high combat/adrenaline situation. Maybe because im ENTP 8, or maybe because I spent 4 years in the Marine Corps, but even before the Corps I have alwaya been this way. When I learned about types I attributed this to me Ne-Ti and maybe Se-Ti is the same in those regards, because of Pe with introverted thinking, or just Pe alone.


So what are the differences? Because the differences people attribute don't ring true. I can see how as a Se-dom those things aren't strictly Ne. I've had people call my solutions intuitive leaps but I know it's not because I don't have any difficulty following the logic. There wasn't any leap.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

monemi said:


> So what are the differences? Because the differences people attribute don't ring true. I can see how as a Se-dom those things aren't strictly Ne. I've had people call my solutions intuitive leaps but I know it's not because I don't have any difficulty following the logic. There wasn't any leap.


NeTi users arent about *random* leaps of intuition, its a constant stream of intuitive insight into the extraverted world, it constantly perceives possibilities based off of factors, the focus of the possibilties change per situation, relaxed or high adrenaline, each new possibility bringing up a connection based on the factors that lead to new possibilities and connections. Sitting on a couch reading a book and being in a high adrenaline situation will change on how those possibilities are directed, and where the focus is at.

Now understand, my understanding of functions comes directly from Jung, so everything he attributes to Ne and Se, I also do. If you want to understand the differences then read Psychological Types, he defines them there. 
What I do understand though, is that extraverted perceivers are alike in many ways but the lens over the perspective is the difference between Ne and Se. Whether some agree with those differences or not is not my problem, the differences are there and are clearly defined.

Se is focused on the actuality
Ne is focused on the potentiality
Pe is focused on the opportunity

Edit: also on the *random* leaps of intuition subject, that might be attributed to how we are perceived to others. In my head its constant possibilities and new connections but when I randomly talk about one of these possibilities/connections then people start thinking Im random because im only telling them one possibility/connection and not all the ones that led up it. It could also be attributed to Ni because that intuition seems much more random than Ne, Ne is always going finding new conclusions, Ni just randomly pops up conclusions that connected to some problem they were previously thinking at some time, imo.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Shadow Logic said:


> NeTi users arent about *random* leaps of intuition, its a constant stream of intuitive insight into the extraverted world, it constantly perceives possibilities based off of factors, the focus of the possibilties change per situation, relaxed or high adrenaline, each new possibility bringing up a connection based on the factors that lead to new possibilities and connections. Sitting on a couch reading a book and being in a high adrenaline situation will change on how those possibilities are directed, and where the focus is at.
> 
> Now understand, my understanding of functions comes directly from Jung, so everything he attributes to Ne and Se, I also do. If you want to understand the differences then read Psychological Types, he defines them there.
> What I do understand though, is that extraverted perceivers are alike in many ways but the lens over the perspective is the difference between Ne and Se. Whether some agree with those differences or not is not my problem, the differences are there and are clearly defined.
> ...


I've read parts of Psychological Types. Some of his opinions look like train wrecks to me. Others make sense. The trainwrecks are off putting. 

There are issues with people attributing Se as being all sensory. It's really not. There are issues with people intuition with being abstract. I haven't struggled with abstract concepts. I wouldn't have made it this far into my life if abstraction was a weak point. I suppose Se-doms with low IQ's would struggle with abstract concepts. But so would Ne-doms with low IQ's. It appears that they attribute Se to every person who struggles with abstract concepts, which is to say, everyone with low IQ. There is a lot of focus on Ne strengths but any time any conversation of Se strengths come up, the attributes are inevitably unremarkable and belittling.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Se's see a lot of what is there; Ne's see a lot of what's not there, but could be there. 
Se's seek external stimulation, and enjoyable sensory experiences, and to sometimes change things up in their external environments. Ne's seek, more, like, an outlet for their ideas, and a way to express them, and they don't have as much as a need to change their external environments, as much as to shift their perspectives, and seek new possibilities.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

monemi said:


> I've read parts of Psychological Types. Some of his opinions look like train wrecks to me. Others make sense. The trainwrecks are off putting.
> 
> There are issues with people attributing Se as being all sensory. It's really not. There are issues with people intuition with being abstract. I haven't struggled with abstract concepts. I wouldn't have made it this far into my life if abstraction was a weak point. I suppose Se-doms with low IQ's would struggle with abstract concepts. But so would Ne-doms with low IQ's. It appears that they attribute Se to every person who struggles with abstract concepts, which is to say, everyone with low IQ. There is a lot of focus on Ne strengths but any time any conversation of Se strengths come up, the attributes are inevitably unremarkable and belittling.


Abstraction and concrete have to do with introversion and extraversion. I dont know why people attribute S with concrete, and N with abstraction, its dishonest to Jungs system. He clearly defined introversion as abstraction and extraversion as concrete. This makes Pe users concrete. Now I told you before I dont associate Se or any function to any of the senses we have, they all use the senses in their own way. That being said, Se is extraverted sensatiin, and is about concrete sensations and pursuing them in an extraverted direction. If you feel uncomfortable with that, then switch out sensation with actuality. Extraverted Sensation, as Jung said, strives for the highest pitch of actuality, while Extraverted Intuition strives for the highest pitch of possibilities (potentiality) in an extraverted direction. If you dont agree with that, then by Jungs system you wouldnt be an Se user. Im not speaking for any other system besides Jung in this regard.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Throw away the ignorance of the glass jar.

Se and Ne can look identical.

The difference is in the motivation for behaviour.

I'd imagine that Se is energized by practical, interesting, and sometimes whimsical ideas-- They're just more likely to be applicable to the real world. And.. Generally more useful everyday. More tangible, more visceral. Even dark, with that tint of Ni. Dream-like, underneath a veneer of adrenaline.

Ne seems less useful, but still fun, and good for comic relief when an ESxP is too busy fixing things that ENxPs can't fix. There's gonna be a lot of tangential tirades, with torrential ideas thrown around only for the fun of it. Fun, under a veneer of insanity.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

What I've gotten from this thread is that both Ne and Se are concrete functions in the fact that they draw inspiration from what's happening right now. (they both are present-oriented) Where they are different are that Ne focuses on the potentials of the moment (what if) whereas Se focuses on the actuals of the moment. 

I can agree with this and I find it a better explanation that "Ne is mental and Se is physical."


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Estp tested entp consistently (thanks of course to bad test questions). 
Said estp very very smart, ADD, and super "nerdy" in the new, "Harry Potter Doctor Who fan" sense. Also, of course, very "random" which is a total BS distinguishing point. Estp can be much more random than entp. And interested in stimulating conversation including highly theoretical and abstract-- (there was a difference there from the entp interest, but very difficult to pinpoint. I'd say: the estp wanted to be stimulated/entertained by the conversation, the entp more just took the conversation as a given? That's not entirely it though.) 

It didn't feel right, though, hence why we kept trying other types till we hit on estp and it was obviously correct. 

There's an underlying aggressive energy to estps. They make a much more powerful impression that entps do. Note that entps have a strong, clear impression - - just not an aura of "overpowering". Estps radiate... "presence". 
No matter how random or nerdy or whatever bs Ne stereotype they match, they won't feel as fluffily off in their own little abstract spacey heads. They may self-describe as spacey and might live their lives feeling very bored, and they can amuse themselves in their own heads, but they don't disconnect the same way..... 

(Btw estps can be pretty weird. Just saying.) 

Differences in strengths between the two of them - - unsure what the advantage of Ne over Se is, but Se over Ne is that, say, I nearly step in front of an incoming car on a weekly basis and I don't think Se users struggle with that. (maybe Ne has a greater fluidity of thought? Since Se matches with Ni... More focused/rigid?)


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Se goes to a party and has a good time.
Ne goes to a party and wonders what this very same party would be like in a zero gravity environment.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Ne 

*Friend mentions he found money and a bracelet in the park*

*5 mins later* 

Friend: "Do you hear that bird chirping?"

Me: "Yeah, he's asking for his money back"

Se

Me: "Watch out for that pole"

Friend: "What pole?"

*WHAM!*

Me: "That pole"


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Human72 said:


> Se goes to a party and has a good time.
> Ne goes to a party and wonders what this very same party would be like in a zero gravity environment.


Se goes to party and gets what they can out of the music playing, people there and the concessions. Finds things that make a cool experience there.
Rather than do that, Ne would be concerned with zero gravity party etc.


----------

